
NVDIA fanboy murders AMD fan - rmason
http://www.tweaktown.com/news/56324/russian-nvidia-fanboy-murders-amd-fan/index.html
======
superkuh
Here's a mirror that works with javascript turned off:
[http://archive.is/nE8xx](http://archive.is/nE8xx)

